# My Heavily Edited Photos



## Jearb (May 1, 2011)

Hey all! I really have no idea if this is the sort of thing this forum would enjoy, but I've made some images recently that I think you would enjoy. They're very, very whimsical and distorted, usually looking nothing like the original photo, and have an odd "cyberpunk" vibe at times. But I enjoy them for all of their quirkiness.

Some of them are really big (like, really really big) so I'm going to not hotlink them. Make sure you tell me what you think of them, though!

MISCELLANEOUS:

Big Cannon Head Guy Thinger

Big Disembodied Head Thing

Kangaroo Spaceship!

SELF AGGRANDIZING SELF PORTRAITS:

Black and White Makes Everything Look So Deep!

I Look Weird in This One

I Look Pretty Normal in This One

This One Doesn't Actually Look Like Me At All

"Diffusion"

Colors!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 1, 2011)

None of these are really photos... Just sayin'.


----------



## willis_927 (May 1, 2011)

Sorry I dont really like any of them.


----------



## Jearb (May 1, 2011)

Alrighty.


----------



## e.rose (May 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> None of these are really photos... Just sayin'.


 
I agree.  This is more along the lines of... graphic.... something.  I dunno what you'd call it, but it's not photography.


----------



## 889Media (May 1, 2011)

I have to 2nd "Willis" post... don't like! In my eyes they are not very creative, the editing is poorly done etc. No offence intended


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2011)

They are photographs and to be fair to the OP are as advertised, heavily processed. Not my style either but art is in the eye of the beholder, ehh?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 1, 2011)

If you like them, that is what matter, but personally, I'm really not a a fan. This is way to far from my taste.


----------



## mishele (May 1, 2011)

That's art for ya!! Not my thing, but good luck to ya.


----------



## willis_927 (May 1, 2011)

There is one that looks like an edited photo. The rest look like paint drawings.


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2011)

Which is probably what the OP intended.

there's a fine line between criticism and censorship, just sayin'.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 1, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Which is probably what the OP intended.
> 
> there's a fine line between criticism and censorship, just sayin'.


 
And there's a fine line between photography and digital "art". They are not all photographs. 

This is not photography: http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll238/TheShakrah/shhhh.png?t=1304223348

Just sayin'.


----------



## Muct (May 2, 2011)

stop giving him a hard time hes well fit.
(as in hot, as in sexy)

but yeah O/T: They're more graphics than photography-.-


----------



## mishele (May 2, 2011)

Muct said:


> stop giving him a hard time hes well fit.
> (as in hot, as in sexy)
> 
> but yeah O/T: They're more graphics than photography-.-



Oh well ****!! Why didn't he just tell us he was sexy in his post?!! That makes a huge difference in the way I'll look at his work!! :lmao:


----------



## Miladymimi (May 2, 2011)

Sorry, I have to agree, more graphic art that photography.  Not my cup of tea, but to each his own.  I'm sure there are those who would think this is interesting.


----------



## willis_927 (May 2, 2011)

Muct said:


> stop giving him a hard time hes well fit.
> (as in hot, as in sexy)


 
Did you just make a second account and call yourself sexy?


----------



## Muct (May 3, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> Muct said:
> 
> 
> > stop giving him a hard time hes well fit.
> ...


 no hes really hot lol


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 4, 2011)

I can see the first pic being on an album art for some punk-alternative rock/hip hop band, but the others are just a big  WTF


----------

